# Desert Lions: Canadian Forces Mentors in Kandahar



## TN2IC (26 Apr 2012)

> Desert Lions delivers a gritty, candid view of Canadian army mentors working to professionalize the Afghan National Army during the summer of 2010.




Video Link


Regards,
TN


----------



## MikeL (26 Apr 2012)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/101751/post-1061191.html#msg1061191


----------

